# АЛМАГ-01



## caezar (23 Мар 2011)

Здравствуйте!
У меня вопрос к специалистам: Помогает ли аппарат *"АЛМАГ -01"* при снятии болей в позвоночнике?
У меня грыжа в поясничном отделе + остеохондроз, в течение 3-х месяцев, после "прострела", не снять боли лекарственными методами.
Ссылка на сайт производителя:  //elamed.com/catalog/r02/8


----------



## caezar (5 Апр 2011)

Что-то долго никто не отвечает?
Я расцениваю это так, хорошего сказать нечего, а плохое говорить не позволяют контракты врачей с производителями.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Апр 2011)

caezar написал(а):


> плохое говорить не позволяют контракты врачей с производителями.



Хорошего сказать нечего,  так как нет достоверных исследований подтверждающих его  эффективность. Плохого сказать нечего, так как нет достоверных исследований подтверждающих  не эффективность.


----------



## Нася (5 Апр 2011)

Могу свой опыт привести. Мне кажется он показательный.
В период очень сильного обострения, еще до операции, с сильным отеком, родители дали мне Алмаг. Положила вдоль позвоночника  на 15 мин. Вызвал  очень  сильную  пульсацию  по ходу позвоночника, казалось, что позвоночник ходит ходуном. После этого ночью пришлось встать, и минут 15 скакать по комнате разгоняя жидкость - она скопилась где-то в районе низа поясницы, было ощущение полной  распирающей бочки. Как-будто жидкость дальше не проходит.
После операции, через пару месяцев купила Алмаг  уже себе.  Никакой пульсации уже не чувствую да и отека-то нет уже. Но по тому своему опыту поняла, что он в самом деле работает. К слову родители лечат им все что угодно, уже много лет и очень им нравится.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> очень им нравится.



Это главное. Если больному это  нравится, то будет помогать в независимости и даже вопреки от фактических данных исследования.


----------



## 3 mamka (6 Апр 2011)

Будьте добры, подскажите. Стоит ли покупать этот аппарат для ребенка 10 лет, после травмы позвоночника, сильный ушиб. В процессе обследования на МРТ обнаружилась гемангиома позвоночника.


----------



## Нася (7 Апр 2011)

Вчера только муж пересидел опять на работе, бедро немое.  Включила алмаг на 10 минут. После процедуры говорит, стало колоть в бедре, сильно.
Утром сказал, что если обычно полночи чувствует немое бедро, то сегодня спал хорошо.
Вот, это из жизни заметки.
Про гемангиому вот не скажу. В интернете есть инструкция, там противопоказания.
Но, лучше бы конечно доктора высказались. Магнит на гемангиому можно?


----------



## abell (14 Июн 2012)

*Эффективен ли Алмаг при лечении шейного остехондроза?*

Добрый день!
В магазине Медтехники очень хвалили Алмаг - Аппарат магнитотерапевтический для лечения шейного остеохондроза.
Вот ссылка на сайт: ********  (удалена модератором)

Аппарат дорогой 7 тыс, а эффективен ли он? Стоит ли его покупать?
Спасибо


----------



## Николай Воронов (15 Ноя 2016)

Купил Алмаг 1, начал лечение, никаких вибраций не ощущается,чуствуется прогрев под дисками на глубину сантиметра 2. 
О результатах лечения напишу попозже.
У кого есть вопросы могу ответить с точки зрения больного.


----------



## горошек (15 Ноя 2016)

Николай Воронов написал(а):


> Купил Алмаг 1, начал лечение, никаких вибраций не ощущается,чуствуется прогрев под дисками на глубину сантиметра 2.
> О результатах лечения напишу попозже.
> У кого есть вопросы могу ответить с точки зрения больного.


Николай, вы у нас просто испытатель какой-то! Спасибо вам за сообщения.


----------



## ivdic (31 Окт 2021)

Прибор абсолютный развод людей которые не сведущи в физике. Представляют из себя катушки с генератором (цена которых не более 1 тыс. руб. реальная цена прибора порядка 10 тыс.) Таким образом в катушках генерируется слабое магнитное поле которое на живую ткань никак не воздействует! В организме человека содержание железа настолько мало что реакция нулевая! Если сравнить МРТ со средней напряженностью поля 1,5 тесла а это в миллиард  раз больше чем у данного прибора..и то лежа в катушке МРТ вы не почувствуете ничего.


----------

